# Acekard2i AUS DSI



## Another World (Mar 26, 2009)

*Acekard2i AUS DSI*
Confirmed Working!



Following the recent news that the AK2i will not boot on the European DSI, the Flash Linker has been confirmed to boot and run on the Australian DSI. This is good news for those of you who have access to this hardware combination. It still remains to be seen if Nintendo will patch these holes with future updates. For now, go get your homebrew fix!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are glad to announce first that we have tested the DSi out with an AceKard 2i and it definitely works!
> 
> Thanks to OzModChips for the news!






Source



Discuss


----------



## ryohki (Mar 26, 2009)

OH THANK GOD FOR THAT!

I ordered and paid for my AK2i, and it was shipped the day before the news about the euro dsi not working broke.
I've been a nervous wreck since.
I'm so relieved!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 26, 2009)

I wonder if the ones who tested it on the European DSi made a mistake or something... It seems strange that it works on an Australian one and doesn't work on a European one.

I guess we'll find out soon enough...


----------



## shanefromoz (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought the dsi was not even released in Australia yet????
I manage a shop and we dont have them....
Hmmm very weird


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is very strange. Why would it work on Australian DSi's and not European? Unless the Aussie's are getting an earlier batch of English DSi's that don't include the lockout update? 

My guess is that the lock out is part of the firmware. Has anyone compared the firmware revisions of both the Australian and European DSi's? I'll be careful before updating my Japanese DSi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either that or someone made a mistake when reporting that the 'i' range of carts don't work on the Europeans DSi's, which would be GREAT news.


----------



## ryohki (Mar 26, 2009)

dsi's have begun shipping to stores in Aus, they just aren't allowed to be sold yet.
street date and all


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 26, 2009)

Probably cause Australia is getting the dsi days before anywhere else in the world (besides japan)


----------



## ilovengage (Mar 26, 2009)

I ordered a M3 Real last week - getting a DSi now would be a pretty bad idea I guess?
Can the M3 be made compatible with a firmware update (on the M3) or is it necessary to get a hacked DSi firmware?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2009)

Was it tested before or after you had connected to the shopping channel? Or got an update?


----------



## gramin (Mar 26, 2009)

I wouldn't get your hopes up just yet.

I'll clarify more once I hear from the Ozmods guy. But I have strong reason to believe he didn't test it on a launch AU DSi.


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 26, 2009)

The firmware war is open. Survivors will be those which are able to do firmware update too.


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 26, 2009)

Maby .... it wasnt tested properly or the AceKard 2i was an EARLY FIRST RUN and the hardware in the AceKards were revision updates in later cards or even different chipsets aka  AK2  and AK2.1 ...that could be feesable !?

unless it was the same person that confirmed the USA one not working that tested the AUS one too!?

I would like to see a lot MORE TESTS by MORE PEOPLE before confirming 100% that the AK2i DOES or DOES NOT work for definite on USA/AUS and EUR DSi consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was the original confirmation of failure from just 1 person or loads?!

a PROPER TEST would involve several AK2i cards and several DSi consoles to eliminate bad cards or card slots etc!


----------



## OzModChips (Mar 26, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> MORE TESTS by MORE PEOPLE before confirming 100% that the AK2i DOES or DOES NOT work for definite on USA/AUS and EUR DSi consoles




well, thats not going to coming until April the 2nd...7 more days
The whole point of this is to figure it out before it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If someone wants me to test anything else, let me know i might be able to try more tomorrow


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 26, 2009)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




more AK2i card tests (several cards old and new stock if possible)  on MORE consoles as per post ..

to eliminate ....

a) faulty cards/bad batch (crap happens and dead cards appear/or faulty ones)

b) if there was any AK2i chipset updates that could make it work or not work (as per TTDS revisions and AK2 to AK2i remember technology changes so fast whats out today is out of date next week!) maby need to split a couple of cards open and check the chipsets and look for any physical changes even a different color pcb could signal somethings changed hardware wise during production

c) test with AKAIO and AK original loader (to make sure they both work on working cards+consoles) 

lastly its quite POSSIBLE to update the AceKards  firmware anyhow aka TTDS bricker fix nds file and firmware .bin file  

edit: also test on a DSi that has not been on the NET so it has NOT been firmware updated to prove that yes or no the update kills the cards use or not .. ie TEST it vanilla out of the box if it works update the DSi then test again if it fails then we know that NINTY is sending out bricker code or fixes!

Anyhow to sum up please test for ALL EVENTUALITY'S /scenarios etc or ..... please send me a load of DSi consoles and cards and I will/would be happy to test them all to destruction point


----------



## OzModChips (Mar 26, 2009)

a. i dont need to test multiple Acekard 2i....the card i used cant be faulty and be working
b. the acekard i tested was from one of the first batchs...all the rest at the same anyway, so no need to test this
c. i used the latest original firmware. I doubt AKAIO will have issues


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 26, 2009)

but why would they block the euro dsi but not the aus dsi


----------



## gramin (Mar 26, 2009)

Because it's most likely the AU DSi that was tested with had a stock Firmware.

I know for a fact that the DSi in question prompts for a firmware update the second you try to access the DSiWare store.

It's going to be a case of working straight out of the box, with no DSiWare support (assuming that if you did update the FW you'd kill the AK2i.)

Or straight out of the box it's installed with a newer firmware already, one which kills AK2i support.


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 26, 2009)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> a. i dont need to test multiple Acekard 2i....the card i used cant be faulty and be working
> b. the acekard i tested was from one of the first batchs...all the rest at the same anyway, so no need to test this
> c. i used the latest original firmware. I doubt AKAIO will have issues
> 
> ...




I asked you to test everything I posted re your statement quoted above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your not actually willing to test ... then why ask/offer?!

I for one would be Pi$$ed if i bought a new DSi and an AK2i on the strength that YES IT WORKS FINE only to find out that the card didnt work anymore after a DSi firmware update!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 26, 2009)

It's PSP all over again


----------



## OzModChips (Mar 26, 2009)

Because hardware revisions of the acekard wont matter, they all run off the same code



If the European version had been updated, wouldnt that update be available on Japanese consoles as well?
wouldn't all regions be updated at the same time, like Wii?


----------



## Jiggah (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like it's a hardware update.  It's possible that in order to meet demand, some of the DSi coming out in certain places are utilizing the old hardware with a different firmware for specific regions.  As the stock runs out of the older hardware, the newer revisions with the protection built in will take their place.

This happens on the PSP scene a lot with different batch of motherboards being produced to try to curve piracy.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 26, 2009)

ah we can't confirm anything entirely atm but hey it still is good news and u may never know but it's doubtful that we will see a different result for AK2i than what is mentioned now (atleast i think so)


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm... I gonna test my card in my PAL DSI (on 3 april ofc)


----------



## wchill (Mar 26, 2009)

With this in mind, we can only hope.

Retail availability
JP November 1, 2008
AUS April 2, 2009
EU April 3, 2009
NA April 5, 2009

Apparently North America won't have as much of a chance at getting these.


----------



## g.crow (Mar 26, 2009)

so whats the firmware of your dsi ozmod? 1.2u?


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 26, 2009)

"Following the recent news that the AK2i will not boot on the European DSI..."

*Prepares to sell AK2i* I am officially heartbroken. ._.


----------



## A-Z (Mar 26, 2009)

just wondering gbtemp did u test on a europe dsi after uploading akaio before the message cus that would render urs useless against dsi ask you do tests again with a NEW acekard 2i


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 26, 2009)

A-Z said:
			
		

> just wondering gbtemp did u test on a europe dsi after uploading akaio before the message cus that would render urs useless against dsi ask you do tests again with a NEW acekard 2i
> 
> 
> the AK2i problems that were around in the past were eliminated in 1.3x akaio  and current version is 1.4.1
> ...



if that's the case why did they release a WHOLE NEW CARD that's DSi Specific!? 

as per previous posts THINGS CHANGE in card REVISIONS! even a change in production run could introduce a new chipset due to running out of stock etc!


additional also if this was the case WHY did TTDS clones DIE with NEW firmware updates?

they found a way of not only detecting a different chipset but also how to nuke it!


----------



## adzix (Mar 26, 2009)

damn. already sold my ds lite a few days ago and now i am stuck here with a pile of new, awesome games and my hope of playing them on a new dsi has just been... well maybe not completely shattered, but something like that...

so i guess i'll get one anyways, not let it connect online/update and wait and see what ppl find out before i order my new flashcard (since i wont be able to use my compact flash anymore thanks to the non-existand gba slot)


----------



## _Burai_ (Mar 26, 2009)

If it doesn't work on US DSi (Which is highly possible)

then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 I'll get AU DSi


----------



## GeekShadow (Mar 26, 2009)

I really hope that the Ak2i will work on European DSi because I did order a Ak2i !


----------



## Agent007 (Mar 26, 2009)

*cough* dbswnd97 ..... if it wont work then itll be region locked which means you cant use DSi ware ... no point in getting a $170 DSi than get a $120 DSL


----------



## _Burai_ (Mar 26, 2009)

Agent007 said:
			
		

> *cough* dbswnd97 ..... if it wont work then itll be region locked which means you cant use DSi ware ... no point in getting a $170 DSi than get a $120 DSL



LOL I forgot >_<

Meh i'll get the US DSi then, whether AK2i is blocked or not.


----------



## Splych (Mar 26, 2009)

Good news for Australians. I hope the DSi in NorthAmerica isn't going to be blocked. 

I don't know when to get one though. With all this hacking happening, and hearing about the DSi getting updates, I am not sure when to get one. If the DSi released new versions (like colors or limited editions) then it is most likely to have a newer firmware (correct me if I am wrong since I have been reading that it updates firmware). If the newer firmware blocks these flashcarts, then I will only be using it for original DS games. Anyway, it doesn't matter.

All I care about is it being able to play games. So I will just wait until they release better colors or even limited editions~!


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 26, 2009)

i hope this happens with the US dsi
if it doesn't i hope thats when team cyclops releases the cyclo dsi that will work on the US dsi


----------



## vertabray (Mar 26, 2009)

Ordered!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So please Do not connect your DSi to the Dsi Store (becasuse it will automatically update your firmware)



Bummer..i wanna connect. Guess I just need to wait!


----------



## kesadisan (Mar 26, 2009)

ok call me noob if you want, just asking this
how can you guys test AU DSi with Ak2i?
i mean... uh... it's not yet out right?
beta test?


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 26, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> ok call me noob if you want, just asking this
> how can you guys test AU DSi with Ak2i?
> i mean... uh... it's not yet out right?
> beta test?


someone got the dsi and got a acekard 2i because they know someone or there a video game company of some sort and got it early and one of the people tested it


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So please Do not connect your DSi to the Dsi Store (becasuse it will automatically update your firmware)


how could it update your firmware if there's no firmware to update to
just like the people in the thread about the Europe dsi said the acekard 2i didn't work because he/she updated his/her firmware by going on the dsiware channel how could they update the firmware if there is no other firmware to update to


----------



## soulfire (Mar 27, 2009)

i so hope it will work on eu dsi
but time will tell


----------



## vertabray (Mar 27, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think its more of a dont do it in the future sorta warning.

In saying that there must be other firmwares around based on the fact AUS DSi work with AK2i and US DSi will not. 

My bet is Nintendo will push out the new firmware for the AUS DSi before the launch to try and fix the holes.


----------



## kangrus (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey OzMod, how did you get your hands on a Aussie DSi before the launch????

It looks like in one of the picture that you posted on your website that you were testing it out in a shopping center or something???


----------



## OzModChips (Mar 27, 2009)

kangrus said:
			
		

> Hey OzMod, how did you get your hands on a Aussie DSi before the launch????
> 
> It looks like in one of the picture that you posted on your website that you were testing it out in a shopping center or something???




Yep, shopping center
hence the horrible photos from an iphone


----------



## ryohki (Mar 27, 2009)

ahhh crud.
chances are then, that it may not be running the same firmware as the retail models, if it's a demo.
I know a few demo models have been in the country for almost a month now.
back to stressing, for me.


----------



## G2K (Mar 27, 2009)

vertabray said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been hearing a few people mentioning things as if they are 100% sure that the Acekart 2i won't work in US DSi's. Has this been confirmed somewhere or are these just guesses?


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Mar 27, 2009)

Hopefully the NA one will not be blocked cause my Ak2i is coming like 2 days before the DSi is released. On the fence now if ima buy it on launch or just stick to my ds.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 27, 2009)

Just hearing this news makes me want to get a DSi on the launch date. I've been quite uninterested with the DSi for the past few months but just knowing I'll have a DSi that works with the flashcarts makes me want it.


----------



## Martiin (Mar 27, 2009)

jerking me around!
Making me paranoid...


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So please Do not connect your DSi to the Dsi Store (becasuse it will automatically update your firmware)




if this is true the euro DSi might work with AK2i

as the person that tested might of updated there FW before testing...


----------



## need4speed (Mar 27, 2009)

Henry Hatsworth said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope It works on the UK version. Becuase the DSi comes out In the UK next Friday.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 27, 2009)

i`ll don`t buy an dsi when no flashcard works.
i pay enough money for ps3 and xbox360 games (4-5 games in a month) and now i must buy games 4 dsi? no, never.


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 27, 2009)

i don´t know if someone asked this befor me but what is with the EZ Flash Vi???
I hope it works with the European DSi


P.S
I just read that Nintendo is offering 1000 Nintendo Points to you,if you´re going into the DSi shop channel...
So they want to trick us Homebrewers and Hackers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They wanna teach us a lesson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but they won´t success because nothing stops us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (look at GTA Chinatown Wars^^)

ps.ps: I LIKE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s


----------



## hdofu (Mar 27, 2009)

I doubt this will be the case with the US one of they took the time to patch up the Euro version


----------



## g.crow (Mar 27, 2009)

hdofu said:
			
		

> I doubt this will be the case with the US one of they took the time to patch up the Euro version




source? ONE guy...

source for this? also ONE guy. maybe not even on a retail dsi.

cheers, g.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 27, 2009)

i`ve heard something that someone hacked the firmware, he played roms from his sd slot without any flash card.
did anybody know more about that?
that would be great no one need a flashcard,like the psp.


----------



## ridgecity (Mar 27, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> i`ll don`t buy an dsi when no flashcard works.
> i pay enough money for ps3 and xbox360 games (4-5 games in a month) and now i must buy games 4 dsi? no, never.



Wow, what a pirate. If you don't wanna buy games for the DS, but do buy 5 games a month for the ps3 and xbox, why are you still hanging around in a Nintendo forum? and you even get angry that piracy is being blocked? If would seem you can afford to buy at least one game every month, more than enough. It's a matter of ethics, the same you apply for your consoles, that you do think are worth your money. 

If everyone had that same mentality, the Ds would be dead like the PSP since a long time ago.


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, check the topic in my sig. Acekard team responded to my question. They claim that its all rumors, but if its true, they will "work on it".


----------



## Keva (Mar 28, 2009)

Im gonna sit on the fence in regards to flash carts before I dive in and buy one for my dsi. Ive got loads of games and only really want NES/SNES emulators.


----------



## vertabray (Mar 30, 2009)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> P.S
> I just read that Nintendo is offering 1000 Nintendo Points to you,if you´re going into the DSi shop channel...
> So they want to trick us Homebrewers and Hackers
> 
> ...



The 1000 points is available until Oct 5th 2009 so no rush to get into the store. Wait until it is safe


----------



## gramin (Mar 31, 2009)

I can *CONFIRM* that the firmware model OCM tested with is the exact same that the AU DSi will launch with!






This means the AK2i *WILL* work on an AU DSi out of the box.

*HOWEVER* connecting to the DSiWare shop requires a firmware update, one which potentially will block the AK2i. We'll have to wait for someone game enough to test that come launch day.


----------



## Mutronix (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Euro DS-I ... But no AK-I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so bad -__-


----------



## OzModChips (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for the news man

many will have it tonight anyways
i doubt there will be a firmware update out that will block it now....since the japanese one is still fine


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 1, 2009)

do you guys think it safe now to order an AK2i for a US version or should i wait?


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 1, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> do you guys think it safe now to order an AK2i for a US version or should i wait?


I'm wondering the exact same thing...


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 1, 2009)

seriously, I would buy first chance I get so someone get the great news out ASAP!


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got everything set up on dealextreme with my paypal and I;m just waiting for it to be confirmed working with US ones.


----------



## jabjab (Apr 1, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> seriously, I would buy first chance I get so someone get the great news out ASAP!


so you can wait 2 weeks on its arrival if its not sold out by time dsi comes?


----------



## ryohki (Apr 1, 2009)

hey guys, just another confirmation.
I finally got my hands on both a dsi and my ak2i today
(mutter, can't have dsi 'til tomorrow, mutter)
and I can indeed confirm, straight out of the box, it works!
unfortunately no wifi access where I could test the update, so I guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## eeze (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey,

I Got a EURO DSi and just got the Ak2i. Tested it with it and it works, no problems! Havent tried to update the firmware yet tho... Might take a video later! But anyways, yes the Acekard2i does work with the Euro DSi.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 1, 2009)

eeze said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I Got a EURO DSi and just got the Ak2i. Tested it with it and it works, no problems! Havent tried to update the firmware yet tho... Might take a video later! But anyways, yes the Acekard2i does work with the Euro DSi.


Just don't update your firmware


----------



## eeze (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was worried about


----------



## JayPea (Apr 1, 2009)

eeze said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I Got a EURO DSi and just got the Ak2i. Tested it with it and it works, no problems! Havent tried to update the firmware yet tho... Might take a video later! But anyways, yes the Acekard2i does work with the Euro DSi.



This is excellent news. Many thanks for the update. Roll on Friday


----------



## Kreatur84 (Apr 1, 2009)

ridgecity said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why i`m wrong here?i`ve got 2 NDSL and about 35 original games,i`m game junky but i can`t buy every game i want to try,i just buy the realy good like FF,DQ,GTA,Suikoden,blue dragon and so on.
but the which are not so good i want to try too,but i want to sell a lot of money for a game which makes me not fun.All my money goes away for video games.
moreover i´m here because there are many people who makes cheats and anti piracy codes and translations.and i can talk about new games with other people or read the thread.
there are a lot of grounds i`m here.
And i didn`t want buy an DSI when there is no flash card because i buy enough other games and the good ones from nintendo and i can`t buy all the games i want to have,there are to many.

sorry 4 my bad english, i hope you understand what i mean.(i had only 9 school classes english)^^


----------



## Sobtanian (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, new .au firmware is out (1.3a I think). Anyone got the balls to update and check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And great news about .eu DSi. I have one on preorder from Amazon and I have received my AceKard 2i a while ago, so just waiting to put the 2 together now


----------



## rommy667 (Apr 1, 2009)

Where is everone getting these euro dsi before the rls date?? cant wait to try my EZVi on friday.....


----------



## Jhin (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all!!

I just bought few hours ago the famous DSi. Also, I had the Acekard 2i two days ago, so, as soon i get the DSi, i test the card on my DSi...

It doesn't run... The only I get when I enter on the "Acekard 2" channel, is a double-black-screen with this line:

ÀÉ@É`​
I don't have update my firmware (still 1.2E)... I live in Spain... Any Idea how can Ifix this?

Regards!!


----------



## eeze (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, so I took some pics ( so that people wouldn't think this is a april fools joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I uploaded the pics to this thread : 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1867774


----------



## g.crow (Apr 1, 2009)

set your dsi to english, let us know if it works.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 1, 2009)

YEEEEAAAHHHHH!!!

It works!!

Thank You!!!!!!

It Woooooooorrrrrrkkkkksss!!


----------



## g.crow (Apr 1, 2009)

np m8, youre welcome.

@eeze: thx for those pics, i was about getting a white dsi for my girlfriend, now i will get a second black one ^^


----------



## ryohki (Apr 1, 2009)

so the real question is now:

who will be the first guinea pig?

/subliminal

_update your dsi.... update your dsi_

/subliminal


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2009)

ryohki said:
			
		

> so the real question is now:
> 
> who will be the first guinea pig?
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Sure not me because I neither have my DSi yet nor an Acekard 2i to test it, but it would be really interesting seeing as it still works fine on 1.3J. If I can't use the shop channel with the DSi there's no point in it. Just my two cents though.

An what's with this whole 'set your language to english and it runs' thing?


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG it works!? Thank god! Lemme see if my folks will lend me their pp info so I can buy on DW


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 1, 2009)

Im updating the day I get it and wont be buying an Acekard 2i until it's confirmed working on 1.3


----------



## vertabray (Apr 1, 2009)

Got my AUS DSi, working with Acekard........I wanna get in the store.......but im 110% chicken!

Surely somebody knows someone who has a DSi that isnt using a flash card so they can test in on that.

COME ON AUSTRALIA!!!


----------



## Devastator2k4 (Apr 2, 2009)

Please oh PLEASE some one try an update a DSi as I don't know if I could do with out the web browser.

If no one does I will ask my mate and see if he can use his certain work access to updated one that isn't his and give it a crack.


----------



## SonicRax (Apr 2, 2009)

You know... I still don't see a reason as to why it works fine on the Australian DSi, but *apparently* doesn't work on the European DSi. I always thought that the video games sold in the U.K. and Australia were BOTH programmed in the PAL region. I mean, I remember when Animal Crossing took shitloads of time to come out in England, so everyone bought the Australian version and it worked fine. Strange stuff indeed. ._.

None-the-less, it's still good news to hear that the AK2i works on some non-Japanese DSi systems. ^^


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 2, 2009)

wait a sec... this DOES NOT WORK!? Ur kidding right? Can anyone confirm if this works or not?! I am literally minutes away from ordering my Acekard 2i.... T_T


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 2, 2009)

sonicrax said:
			
		

> You know... I still don't see a reason as to why it works fine on the Australian DSi, but *apparently* doesn't work on the European DSi. I always thought that the video games sold in the U.K. and Australia were BOTH programmed in the PAL region. I mean, I remember when Animal Crossing took shitloads of time to come out in England, so everyone bought the Australian version and it worked fine. Strange stuff indeed. ._.
> 
> None-the-less, it's still good news to hear that the AK2i works on some non-Japanese DSi systems. ^^



It DOES work on European, but only if DSi is set to english. US is the only one unknown.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 2, 2009)

ohhh phew... Do you think i should go ahead and order it?


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it's be safe, and if not it's not that expensive. Also I expect firmware 1.3A 1.3E or 1.3 U will not block it as 1.3J did not.


----------



## Opium (Apr 2, 2009)

The Acekard 2i *will work* on an Aussie DSi updated to the latest firmware. Tested by an Aussie friend of mine.


----------



## Devastator2k4 (Apr 2, 2009)

Will you be able to show some pics for us Opium. As I trust ya but i'm still kinda nervous about it.


----------



## Oli181 (Apr 2, 2009)

DSishop access and everything?


----------



## vertabray (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I was about to give this a go but my work Wifi is blocking me......im sorta relieved tho as I was crapping my pants as I was trying! 

Someone confirm plllllleeeeaaaaassseeeeeee


----------



## Opium (Apr 2, 2009)

Devastator2k4 said:
			
		

> Will you be able to show some pics for us Opium. As I trust ya but i'm still kinda nervous about it.



I don't have an pics sorry. When my friend updated to 1.3A the Acekard2i didn't show up in the DS menu, however he removed the card and put it back in and it showed up and worked like normal. Might just be a bad connection on his end, but try that if you get stuck and it doesn't show.


----------



## vertabray (Apr 2, 2009)

I just updated myself and my Acekard 2i WORKS!!!!!!!!!

WAAHOOOO











I know it doesnt show im using a acekard but I dont have a vid sorry.






This shows the DSi Browser downloaded after the update beside my AK2.


----------



## Oli181 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks opium and vertabray


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 2, 2009)

Alright it looks like Acekard2i will end up working on 1.3A, 1.3E, and 1.3U afterall.


----------



## Devastator2k4 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks heaps lads! Now off to payoff my DSi and order the card.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 2, 2009)

Mmm...

I have another question...

Now that we know that the Acekard 2i works on PAL DSis (only in the english language), the question is when will we be able to run the Acekard 2i on our own language (Spanish, in my case)?

Do you think that this will be fixed with a AK2i firmware update?

Regards and thaks!!


----------



## A-Z (Apr 3, 2009)

I CAN CONFIRM I SIT HERE WITH MY BLACK EUROPE DSI AK2I WORKS YOU LIARS


----------



## GeekShadow (Apr 3, 2009)

A-Z it works for sure ?


----------



## A-Z (Apr 4, 2009)

aha do u want me 2 post a utube vid? iv updated to latesa firmware aswell i have downloaded 3 things withj my ak2i inserted the only thing is u cannot change brightness within ak2i but im sure this will be fixed everything else perfect


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 4, 2009)

i have a question. i have a german dsi and my ak2i comes in one week. is there any setting in the firmware or anything, that the games start in german ?? because when the dsi is in english, the games will start in egnlish, too ??


----------



## A-Z (Apr 5, 2009)

the games start in whatever language they are u cannoit change the main menu language uy can change acekard language


----------



## Starwind237 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got my US DSi last night.  Are the Acecards working for the 1.3U firmware at the moment?


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 6, 2009)

yes, confirmed. I can vouch for it.


----------



## Anghel132 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ive set up a small compatibility notice post on the Acekard website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Feel free to contribute, or if you think its better, I can recreate it here:

http://www.acekard.com/bbs/viewthread.php?...;extra=page%3D1


Please do let me know if this has already been as my search turned up trumps. 

I'm in Australia and can answer most Australia-DSi related questions also.


Currently investigating a trial hack by StormWorm that allows games to be played in native languages (Europe).


----------

